# Hand and Toe Warmers



## billski (Sep 29, 2014)

Prices seem to have increased quite a bit this year on eBay.   I usually buy a box every year.  The prices per retail box is now in the mid-$30s.   Anyone find a good place to buy them for less coin?


----------



## JDMRoma (Sep 29, 2014)

I was getting them from Warmers.com, they will sell you without the labeling for cheeper.....cant remember the prices but
it was the best I could find last year.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

I have only used them once!  While they were helpful since it was like -11, I have never bothered to get any.  I find the mitten gloves i used to be pretty warm, and I do not cram my toes into my boots so they stay fairly warm too.  Then again I ski with out a face mask!  

They are kind of pricey!  I will stick to buying based on need!

http://www.amazon.com/HotHands-Body-Super-Warmer-count/dp/B0007ZF4Q8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1412017122&sr=8-5&keywords=hot+hands+foot+warmers


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 29, 2014)

I use these for my boots. Its not cheap initially, but these have lasted 5 seasons so far! Of course, having had frostbit on the toes a few times makes these a necessity!

http://www.hotronic.com/products/fw/index.html


----------



## drjeff (Sep 30, 2014)

I know that the Warmer's brand actually completely sold out of all their hand warmer products at one point just after the "polar vortex" last year  As when I went to order another couple of cases of hand warmers last winter, their online shopping cart had a message something like "we are currently sold out of all of our stock of handwarmers and are working to produce more as quickly as possible.  Please check back soon"

If you get on Warmer's e-mail list, they have sales a few times a year(the "best" is usually in late July/August IMHO).  I restocked my families supply of handwarmers at a price point that brought their 10 hour hand warmers down to about 50 cents a pair, of course I had to buy 240 pairs to get it down to that point, but considering that the 4 people in my family average a combined 200+ days on the hill a year, and more days than not we'll have multiple family members using a pair of them, we go through a bunch of them annually


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hand warmers are in seperate pouches. I wish that they would package toe warmers the same way instead of stacking them ontop of each other in the same chamber. 
I never use either hands or toes for myself, but do use a toe warmer on cold days to stick to the back of my phone. Helps the battery last much longer. But with how toes are packaged I waste a toe every time.


----------



## JDMRoma (Sep 30, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Hand warmers are in seperate pouches. I wish that they would package toe warmers the same way instead of stacking them ontop of each other in the same chamber.
> I never use either hands or toes for myself, but do use a toe warmer on cold days to stick to the back of my phone. Helps the battery last much longer. But with how toes are packaged I waste a toe every time.



You can wrap the extra in tin foil or plastic wrap.....just get out the air and they will be good for the next time your go out.
Ive never done it but I know a few that do.....It works !


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 2, 2014)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Hand warmers are in seperate pouches. I wish that they would package toe warmers the same way instead of stacking them ontop of each other in the same chamber.
> I never use either hands or toes for myself, but do use a toe warmer on cold days to stick to the back of my phone. Helps the battery last much longer. But with how toes are packaged I waste a toe every time.


That is a great idea for the phone, I have tho try that this year


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 2, 2014)

Greg said:


> [Originally posted by Mike_P]:
> 
> Backpacker, Peakbagger, Dayhiker or other.
> 
> ...



It works great. The best pockolet for easy access for pics and stuff o mm my jacket is a outside chest pocket. Battery gets pretty cold and at times will freeze up until it warms up. I have yet to have any of these problems with the toe warmer installed. Also the battery lasts much longer.


----------



## tree_skier (Oct 3, 2014)

Tractor Supply Cheapest


----------

